# if using slurry do I need yeast?



## keena (Jun 6, 2012)

Title says it all, I made skeeter pee today and put slurry in it, so do I add additional yeast too?


----------



## millwright01 (Jun 6, 2012)

I did not. If it is a good slurry the yeast will be just waiting for some food to get fired up again. Make sure you whip the Pee first to get some oxygen into it and you should be fine.


----------



## LanMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Millwright01 said to whip your pee


----------



## keena (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys... Its already bubbling after about 3 hours


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 6, 2012)

keena said:


> Haha, thanks guys... Its already bubbling after about 3 hours



Me thinks ya dun good. Yule be drinkin' pretty dern quick!


----------



## keena (Jun 7, 2012)

I used the slurry and leftover half gal or so from my green apple riesling kit... Hope that works out.. Lol


----------

